# Sony DSC TX7 problem showing pics taken in portrait mode



## gm3suz (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, I have had a problem for some time with my portrait pictures appearing to be too narrow, like a pillarbox style on its side and its really frustrating.  I made a movie today with the camera in Portrait position but when I checked it on my PC later it was rotated 90 degrees to Landscape style ? I tried using several video editing programs but although I can view the movie so that its in the right sense the viewed picture always appears to be very narrow, like pillar box style but on its side.  What I cannot understand is that when viewed on its side, rotated 90 degrees, it does not appear to be a narrow as when it is rotated 90 degrees to the vertical position.  Can anyone help straighten me out, please ? TIA, Dan


----------

